# Whats your character?



## Kipper (Oct 11, 2007)

what species is your character?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 11, 2007)

Anthro Dragon, purple one that is >:3


----------



## Oni (Oct 11, 2007)

Foxdragon, the demonic baron sorcerer type. ;d


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 11, 2007)

i don't have, fursona, but my characters are hyenas... most oftenly mistaken for 'tail-less rats' because of the way i draw them >:{


----------



## RipfangDragon (Oct 11, 2007)

Fursona: House cat. White with black ear tips and tail tip.  Nothing extravagant. XD


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 11, 2007)

< Check the avatar: Jesus

P.S. You forgot to answer your own question.


----------



## Magica (Oct 11, 2007)

Lilac quadriped/feral dragon, and the second is a quadriped/feral solid silver/grey wolfdog.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Oct 11, 2007)

Lioness and feral (non anthro)


----------



## DarkclawTheDragon (Oct 11, 2007)

Anthro Dragon,even though I don't have a avatar for my face yet.Color is Black and gray to let you know.


----------



## KrazFabbit (Oct 11, 2007)

Fabbit. Half fox and half rabbit. :3


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 11, 2007)

coffinberry said:
			
		

> i don't have, fursona, but my characters are hyenas... most oftenly mistaken for 'tail-less rats' because of the way i draw them >:{




O!, you're THAT coffinberry. I thought they were bats at first, because of the big ears. No, no, your stuff is awesome. Total fidelity to what the species looks like isn't everything.


----------



## kapps (Oct 11, 2007)

skunk                             .


----------



## net-cat (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 11, 2007)

Anthro white-tailed deer.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Oct 11, 2007)

Siberian husky/wolf mix :3


----------



## Lobar (Oct 11, 2007)

I am a non-anthro grey squirrel.  I sit on other furs' heads and make incessant meeping sounds.

<--Like this, with meeping.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 11, 2007)

Wolf, cus apparently I just go with the flow.


----------



## chronoteeth (Oct 11, 2007)

My character is me, and thats all there needs to be! :3

But in reality, I have more my characters rather than my own character that represents me.

Maybe one day though, one day over the friggin rainbow.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 11, 2007)

Anthro tigress. I am better at drawing anthro rabbits than my own fursona though which kinda sucks lol


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 11, 2007)

anthro wolf


----------



## sedric (Oct 11, 2007)

Lobar said:
			
		

> I am a non-anthro grey squirrel.  I sit on other furs' heads and make incessant meeping sounds.
> 
> <--Like this, with meeping.


I like your style, sir

My fursona is a grey dragon, with some distinctly peculiar tastes when it comes to fashion


----------



## Furrtiv (Oct 11, 2007)

I be a spotted hyaena, anthro (look to your left). But without the overt masculinity and male naughty bits!


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 11, 2007)

[size=medium]A Dracolich, or a Bane Hound (A quadroped, spiked dragony looking creature, minus wings, extended snout, and extra long, sharp claws with a scythe-like bone at the end of the tail.)[/size]


----------



## 16weeks (Oct 11, 2007)

Anthro white cat with pure white eyes and cybernetic right arm and both legs. big accidents in life you see. thank you doctor Keplicus for saveing me with your cybernetics.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, was a wolf, then became a vampire bat for about 3 or 4 months, now currently a vampire bat-wolf hybrid. I blame the latest change on a drawing my mate did which ended up becoming a..thing that looked like a cross between my vampire bat sona and wolf sona XD and of course I got really attached to the drawing so I adopted up the newest change ( it looks awesome anyway XD)


----------



## Esplender (Oct 11, 2007)

I dropped the whole fursona thing. Now I'm just your good ol' stickman.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 11, 2007)

All anthro
TSA Chars
Iris - Spotted hyena
Kinse - Spotted hyena
Gren - Mixed dog/mutt (Hound/Labrador)
Khail - Leopard
Nightmare - Fox, black

Samurai chars
Rishra Oyoko - Tiger
Miyamoto Kazuma - Wolf
Anika - Kitsune

And I got more in development...


----------



## Ookami-girl (Oct 11, 2007)

My fursona is an Alaskan Malamute.  She was initially a wolf, then a wolf dog then finally I felt comfortable with the Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## Kilehye (Oct 11, 2007)

Two of my characters, one being my fursona, are "emanon".. just my name for a species I cannot define even by hybrid.
My last I could describe as a mammalian dragon with no wings.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 11, 2007)

My fursona currently is a grey cat with a purple tipped tail, pink hair, and purple tips. 
Has a semi-anthro, and non-anthro as well.
She has a bat morph and a seal morph, which I haven't bothered to draw.
On wolfhome my fursona was going to be a crimson wolf with a tail shaped into a rose, but I haven't been there for ages.


----------



## FurryFox (Oct 11, 2007)

Mine is a red fox/raccoon ^_^


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 11, 2007)

Mine?  Which one?

Hehe.


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 11, 2007)

If I were to come up with a fursona, it'll be some kind of anthro canine. Probably a wolf/dog/fox mix.


----------



## Oni (Oct 11, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> I dropped the whole fursona thing. Now I'm just your good ol' stickman.


*laughs*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 11, 2007)

Wolfdralisk. I have a Hydralisk's crest, and chest, and the body of an anthro wolf.  And its scythes pressed against my arms.


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 11, 2007)

Anthro white wolf.  I feel so cliched...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 11, 2007)

'Twill...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Satoshi (Oct 11, 2007)

Mine's a disgusting mix of a Giant panda and a white house cat >D! 
Black and white, blue eyes, black/white hair xD 

DRESSES LIKE A FAGGOT

Thus.

Making an Oreo 8D!
Delishus


----------



## sgolem (Oct 12, 2007)

Raccoon.  Nothing fancy.


----------



## 404 (Oct 12, 2007)

*main (the one i based after most of myself): *female specticaled flying fox (fruit bat)
*alternate (the 'scraps' of my personality):* male mauritius dodo (yes..._dodo_)


----------



## SarusWolf37226 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm a wolf and proud of it!


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 12, 2007)

I AM AN ILITHID!!!!!
( Wiggles her facial tentacles )


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 12, 2007)

JESUS SAVES!
The rest of you get drained.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Oct 12, 2007)

A wholly non-anthro dragon.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 12, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> Lobar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, thank you! *meep*


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 12, 2007)

im a polar bear from australia which is not fat but not skiny and i have a peast ear glassis and blue head fur


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 12, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> JESUS SAVES!
> The rest of you get drained.



Bokracroc is an awesome god.


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 12, 2007)

My fursona is Kaci, who's a gray wolf with fennec features. Basically I have fennec ears and a fennec tail, with a wolf shaped muzzle, paws, and body build. I'm also a mix of fennec and wolf colors; gray overcoat, golden yellow undercoat, with a tail that starts off gray and fades to golden yellow, and black markings from my eyes that go down to the jaw line. 

Details are still being worked out. ;_;


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm an Antro Raptor. A Pink, non gay, anthro raptor.
>>; I feel weird having more than one character. It feels like I'm not myself then. >>;
^^; But I suppose that is the idea. To be something else, but yourself at the same time.
Apparently I only have one eye too. >>; Crossover wars got the best of meh.


----------



## Kobaruto (Oct 13, 2007)

Russian Blue/American Shorthair mix. Mainly blue/white cat.


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 13, 2007)

non-antro green dragon


----------



## pluslei (Jan 2, 2008)

red Anthro mouse...(they seem unpopular around here.. i don't know why)


----------



## TheGru (Jan 2, 2008)

TheGru said:
			
		

> All anthro
> TSA Chars
> Iris - Spotted hyena
> Kinse - Spotted hyena
> ...



Update:
I now have a bat and new stories in development. 

*New Stories:*
Eyes of Winter:
Elric - Bear
Gaston - Wolf

Twin Brothers:
Khan - Lion
Set - Lion


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 2, 2008)

From the top!

A mixture oooof... *drums* Genetically engineered human/feline of unspecific breed, anthro snow leopard, mild transformative magic, geneticized neural machinery-control interfaces, anthro red dragon, anthro demon dragon, and even a uselessly-small dash of toxic dragon. Plus anything else the parents have which I don't know about (since they're played by someone else and are autonomous characters made long before I knew the person).  And keep in mind this is from being affected by various changes through two years of RP.

In short, a drakitty with neurosensors.


----------



## Kipple (Jan 2, 2008)

As said in another thread, a familiar bluet damselfly. If you're the scientific type, it is Enallagma civile.


----------



## thewriter (Jan 2, 2008)

Polymorph.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Jan 2, 2008)

a Blue Alien Snow Pheonix Fox with blood filled eyes and Bat-like ears

the officeale(sp?) name for it is a Luniacaronian Pheofox


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Jan 2, 2008)

My fursona is an azure-colored Kirin Dragon. You know, the one in my avatar. >_>

And since most of you probably don't know what the hell a kirin dragon is (I hardly do it myself), here's what a good friend of mine said about it, since he helped me a little with creating this fursona.



> There's a couple of types of dragons on China, but the main ones are the Serpent (you probably saw a lot like those), and that one, the kirin. Said to be a mix breed between the dragons and the kirins, celestial quadruped beings that bear majestic horns and radiant colorful manes. The Kirin dragons aren't necessarily quadruped, BTW. Usually both the Kirins and Kirin Dragons are related with holy powers, like rejuvenativity (both species are immune to aging, but they can rejuvenate other beings at will), curative spells, curse breaking, and so on. Some tales goes to the range of evil banishment, like undead hunting, soul cleansing and guidance, etc. If you read/watch Bleach, then you know about that a lot. Except Kirin Dragons doesn't have Zanpakutous. XD



Man, I feel so bad about how he knew more about one type of dragon than me, but I love him for mentioning that so I could go for it. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends what form I am, but I'm human that happens to be part-dragon, so eventually I'll be a full dragon. 

I'm a Bronze dragon, which is why you smell Sea Spray when you're around me.


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Jan 2, 2008)

Anthro gray squirrel.


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 2, 2008)

Shinigami Renamon. full description in my profile


----------



## meow_mix06 (Jan 2, 2008)

anthro cat w/ wings

im still workin on mine


----------



## Darkfurryoverlord (Jan 2, 2008)

Anthro dragon with red scales, Karate robe and shuriken pouches on te thighs. Can switch between regular human and ragular red dragon.


----------



## Azure (Jan 2, 2008)

Lime Citra, other than that, I'm very much myself.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally came up with one. It's a wolf/silver fox/German Shepherd mix named Vorp.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 18, 2008)

I like dog type species. I thought dogs and wolves would be over done so I searched for something similar and found Foxes.

I looked at a few pictures a fell in love (Well not really, but adore them) recolored to my tastes and thats me :3

-Onyx


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm a domestic feline, grey.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 18, 2008)

Wyvern. Its like a dragon but its not.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 18, 2008)

Anthro Dragon.

To be more precise:

An African Winged Sand Dragon. 


Yes, I made it up. So sue me.

-Nolij

P.S.- I forgot, are Western Dragons winged???


----------



## Kinday (Jan 18, 2008)

Eastern cottontail, both Anthro and non-Anthro


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 18, 2008)

Marl is, or at least was, a shapeshifter, meaning he could be anything he wanted to be. Now, I'm not really decided on his new form yet. Either way, he isn't a true furry, more of a mecha-furry, if I decide to even give him another furry form (how many times have I said "furry" in this sentence?).


----------



## Jelly (Jan 18, 2008)

Hillbilly. Bat.


----------



## Trellek (Jan 19, 2008)

No fursona, but rather a character created for an RP DMed by someone who likes throwing challenges out that would scare the crap out of the entire Olympic pantheon.  Specifics can be found on my profile....though even that's not terribly specific as it happens to be incomplete at best.  Still....um...call me a werewolf..ish.  I am a werewolf, but at the same time I'm something far, far worse.


----------



## KadenShadows (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm an arctic fox!

Click to fullview, as the thumbnail is REALLY small
Sorry for the " just underwear" thing, I haven't drawn a better one yet.

[attachment=2352]


----------



## Tavish (Jan 20, 2008)

Anthro Skunk

I really need to  get him drawn


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't have a fursona, but my characters are...one Bat, one human in a grafted on fursuit, and one feline.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 20, 2008)

A grey bluish tinted kitty that has blue grey ear tips, and arm and leg socks. Also small grey blue grey chest area. Has light lavender pink hair with purple tips and pretty orange/gold eyes.

Not really any specific species of cat. I'm just a mutt feline I guess. x3 The theme that's stayed the same throughout my time as a furry is the pink and purple hair and the golden eyes. The fur has mostly stayed in the darker color areas though.


----------



## KeenyFox (Jan 20, 2008)

My character is a red fox who dresses like a 60s rock star


----------



## Feral (Jan 20, 2008)

Anthrobull/minotaur
height 8'1"  weight 756 lbs
professional bodyguard
single and independent


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 21, 2008)

I have three characters.  ^__^

Tresh, a shapeshifting two tailed silver dragoness
Cynd, a six-limbed blue eastern dragoness
and Tala, a black spiney butterflyish dragoness.  

and I have one alter-ego to those, Saereth. She's a porn star. Shapeshifting silver dragoness. ^__^


----------



## Riseson (Jan 21, 2008)

My one is Rouen XD

I'm very like werewolf like Rouen


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Jan 27, 2008)

A western Dragon, mostly black with some blue, usually anthro form.


----------



## Slyther (Jan 27, 2008)

Red scaled anthro dragon.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, my fursona, Lobo is a red kangaroo. 

My characters are
Loca Roo : wolf/kangaroo hybrid
Bambu Panda: giant panda
Lobo Galeru: marsupial dragon


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Jan 28, 2008)

My fursona is a cat who can turn into a moogle, and vice versa X3
Added an attachment of her ref.


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 29, 2008)

Guinea pig.

Where are the other guinea pig fursonas?

;o;


----------



## Arthur_Aqvila (Feb 3, 2008)

Anthro-Eagle with superior diplomatic talents to most other beings.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 3, 2008)

Arctic Fox.

-Onyx


----------



## Cybilly (Feb 3, 2008)

Cybill-A pale teal-colored spotted hyena, with hair that's white but layered black at the edges from the head to the tail. Although, I go by the name Chou IRL, I wouldn't mind being called Cybill by the FA community. I wanted to make Cybill a hyena, because I don't see many of them. :/

Just for the hell of it, Cybill loves to wear strange colorful clothes, and she hates cold weather. She is often mistaken to be a boy, because of her masculinity nature, but overall she's pretty easygoing. She wouldn't make a very good fighter, because she hates exercise and prefers to run away if she knows winning is futile. 

Uhh I haven't figured out what her abilities are yet. XD


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 3, 2008)

I am a god.  I think that sums it up.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 3, 2008)

Anthro dog. A mix of Welsh Corgi, Lab, and German Shephard.


----------



## Hakar (Feb 4, 2008)

Lancre Reciprocating Fox


----------



## rknight (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a domestic feline, Black
full description on my FA page


----------



## NythWolf (Feb 5, 2008)

anthro hawk/wolf mix
meaning all around sexy.... rawr


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Feb 8, 2008)

My fursona Ryuu is a Dragon that shapeshifts. Ryuu takes the form of a Red Wolf most of the time. Neither his dragon form nor his other forms have ever been seen before. Even when not in his true dragon form, Ryuu's dragon abilities and features still show. Like you can sometimes see his dragon eyes or claws and he can still summon his dragon powers. Ryuu appears to be a Wolf with dragon abilities he's been known as the "Dragon Spirit".

A comic is being created about him. Features more info about him and what he is.


----------



## KristynLioness (Feb 10, 2008)

Morumotto said:
			
		

> Guinea pig.
> 
> Where are the other guinea pig fursonas?
> 
> ;o;



Omg that is so awesome that you have a guinea pig fursona. You're the only one with one I've seen, sadly. Guinea pigs are my favorite animal.


Anyway, my persona is a storm dragoness


----------



## harden13 (Feb 10, 2008)

Im a blood red fox with a cat personality, i can time travel and teleport and i sometimes eat raccoons!


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 10, 2008)

I think I will change my fursona because my last one seems to be a little out there.  My new fursona (out of the few I'm making for different situations) is a species of monkey in an orange Shao Lin meditation outfit with a staff and a black neck mala: http://www.houstonshaolin.com/shaolin-tr...k-mala.htm (beaded necklace).  Though I donâ€™t know which species I would use out of: http://animalpicturesarchive.com/view.ph...1&did=9962 , or http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/...81581.html .


----------



## Trinket (Feb 16, 2008)

Cuttlefish. ^3^


----------



## sateva9822 (Feb 16, 2008)

A pastelle green dragon, with bat ears.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Feb 16, 2008)

White Wolfdralisk... part wolf, part hydralisk.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 16, 2008)

Siamese kitcat.


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Brown Moogle Cat.
Cat that has the ability to turn into a Moogle, and vise versa.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 16, 2008)

A grey blue cat of no particular breed with blue sock markings on her arms and legs and lavender pink hair with purple tips and a blue collar.
Particularly chubby and curvey. Seductive when she wants to be.
Can be pretty catty whenever she's not amused.

And er...yeah.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

seeing as i am new, i probably should get my characters out there.
My first one is an anthro white/silver arctic wolf female with blue wings named Luna (my own name lol I know Im lame). [sometimes I use the same based for non anthro.]
My second is one in the making that I am basing off my newborn pup born the other night. (so cute!) A white female pitbull with black spots. Because she is only 24 hours old she doesnt quite yet have a name. 
This new character is going to be a neat little challenge for me because as she grows in real life and shows her personality I will have to mold my character to fit. However, I am just mainly doing it to give my other fursona a friend. Teehee.

Au revoir! Ciao!


----------



## fishsticks (Feb 17, 2008)

Still working on it, but so far, a dragon.


----------



## spree (Feb 17, 2008)

Algae, or rather a giant Alga? *shrug*


----------



## harden13 (Feb 18, 2008)

I am a blood red fox


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 18, 2008)

harden13 said:
			
		

> I am a blood red fox



You didn't happen to have just killed someone and that's why you happen to be "blood" red is it?  (early morning humer...never really good X3)


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 18, 2008)

anthro lynx


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 25, 2008)

Heh heh, an albino kitsune/fennec fox.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, let's see... I have a few dozen anthropomorphic characters from at least three different storylines, but my, ah, "fursona" is A DALEK.


----------



## quill (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a few... one is a grey fox, one is a fennec-genet mix (a "fennet"), one is a caracal and one is a faun.


----------



## Grach (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm an ex shapshifter stuck as a wolf raccoon. arch mage


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 25, 2008)

75% Black Dragon, 25% Shadow Demon with the ability to gender and shapeshift, all forms have the black on silver palette, most forms don't leave the dragon base, I do however have several forms that are not draconic, but are used sparingly.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a Wolf Demon, I can shift but chose not to. Grey, White and Red fur then my DNA marking as someone called it on my chest.


----------



## TopazThunder (Feb 25, 2008)

I have multiple characters I identify myself with, but I guess the two main animal ones are a were-leopard Drow, and an anthropomorphic-like thunderbird called an Elementar.


----------



## Nightingalle (Feb 25, 2008)

Koi.

(The message is too short. Please enter a longer message. FH:FHIEFJEGIJEFL ARRRG)


----------



## Project_X (Feb 25, 2008)

One is an Anthro Gene-boosted dragon, two is a Yellow Wolf Anthro, and three is a Dragoness anthro...=D


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 26, 2008)

a wolf-fox mutt.


----------



## Heath-Orbatos (Feb 26, 2008)

a anthro dragon. red and black... need pic for me...


----------



## Kisuke (Feb 26, 2008)

I is a normal red-fox. Although the black tip of my tail is purple. ^^


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 27, 2008)

A werevixen. Which is basically a much stronger, more impulsive, more instinctual, and not quite as anorexic as the average vixen.


----------



## TopazThunder (Feb 28, 2008)

I have many characters/ alter-egos I identify myself as. I have a two that are fursonas is a Drow were-panther and a Thunderbird-like being called an Elementar, but I tend to flow into one and through to another instead of staying the same.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Feb 28, 2008)

a ninja wolf,without parents...Raised by the spirits of the forest * disappears suddenly *


----------



## smove (Feb 28, 2008)

German Shepherd anthro :3


----------



## Angel Runecrest (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine is a black cat with human face and body.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Feb 29, 2008)

Darkwolfe is a anthro timberwolf and a shapeshifter  he has several alternate forms 
 1.non anthro timber wolf 
2.macro non anthro dire wolf
3.wolftaur
4.anthro female wolf
5.anthro or non anthro winged wolf
6.cybernetic wolf  anthro
7. demon wolf (anthro and non anthro)
8.anthro male kitsune

more alt, forms to come as time goes by

course thats just Darkwolfe i have over 150 other fursona,s of a wide range of breeds and species


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Feb 29, 2008)

A bluish (I was told he was periwinkle) feline.


----------

